
Grand-maternal smoking in pregnancy and grandchild's autistic traits - hownottowrite
https://www.nature.com/articles/srep46179
======
bkudria
I really like the NHS's Choices for their summary of heath news and studies.
Their coverage here: [http://www.nhs.uk/news/2017/04April/Pages/Weak-link-
between-...](http://www.nhs.uk/news/2017/04April/Pages/Weak-link-between-
grandmums-smoking-and-autistic-grandkids.aspx)

